
Covid-19 restrictions by Gov. Wolf, Dr. Levine ‘unconstitutional,’ judge rules - mrfusion
https://www.wpxi.com/news/top-stories/covid-19-restrictions-by-gov-wolf-dr-levine-unconstitutional-judge-rules/NZUQCAHNUFHUZAKD7ZRH7GOC54/
======
mrfusion
“There is no question that this country has faced, and will face, emergencies
of every sort,” Stickman wrote. “But the solution to a national crisis can
never be permitted to supersede the commitment to individual liberty that
stands as the foundation of the American experiment. The constitution cannot
accept the concept of a 'new normal' where the basic liberties of the people
can be subordinated to open-ended emergency mitigation measures”

------
just-juan-post
People need to actively speak out against lockdowns and lifestyle
restrictions. Just sitting here and being quiet won't do anything. Governors
and corporations will continue to make arbitrary, rules until they are voted
out of office.

Anyone who knows human nature know what people need "permission" to do this.
The media, the governors who are pretending to lead, the loud mouths on social
media and everyone else needs to spread the word that it's ok to go out and
that this isn't going to kill you.

So long as we spread fear people will remain fearful. If we want to get back
to normal we need to tell people it's ok to go back to normal.

Those groups and individuals need to stop the daily fearmongering and start
spreading the message that you don't need a mask and don't need to be afraid
of your fellow human beings.

